
The demise of Microsoft's eBook store; everything will 'stop working' with DRM - Ultramanoid
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/06/28/microsoft-ebooks-drm-end/
======
miles
Obligatory link to Stallman's "Right to Read":
[https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-
read.en.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.en.html)

